# Llama is ill, may need hospitalization



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

last night Llama started making very odd sounds halfway between gagging and gasping for air. she was throwing up regularly, white foamy stuff. yesterday she was better for a few hours, but then she kept doing the same thing. even when she ate a little on her own accord, her vomit was not colored at all. last night was even worse and this morning is worse still: projectile vomiting, all white, and dreadful choking sounds, actually reminiscent of reverse sneezing. judging by the sounds, it's almost is though it's not stomach-related at all, as though it's her airways, trachea maybe.

she is very hot to touch, so I assume she has fever. she's off to the vet in an hour and I am ready to have her hospitalized.

any ideas at all what it could be?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you sure he is vomiting and not coughing? Dog coughs sound a lot like gagging/vomiting and often bring up fluid. He could have kennel cough, and if he's running a fever the vet would prescribe antibiotics plus possible a cough suppressant. 

A coughing dog is a very sad thing to witness. They look and sound miserable.

I hope it's just a cough and not something more serious. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah, I've thought about kennel cough. what is it like? Vlada is fine though.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Kennel cough is kind of like a human cold or flu. It can be viral or bacterial (if it's bacterial then the vet would prescribe antibiotics). It is generally very contagious so Vlada might come down with it too IF that is what it is. But it's not typically dangerous and many times it will resolve on its own without any treatment. 

When you arrive at the vet I would hold Llama in your arms and tell the staff that you think he might be coughing so they can keep him away from other dogs while he's at the clinic just in case he is contagious.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama has severe bronchitis but not yet pneumonia. she's on 2 strongs antibiotics and a cough suppressant.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh poor little Llama - I hope the ABs do their stuff, and she feels better quickly.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! Poor baby! Hope she is good as new very quickly!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor little Llama. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Poor baby and poor you! I hope those antibiotics work the first time around and Llama is back to normal in no time. _


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad to hear she's not hospitalized! Thank goodness she just has to take antibiotics....she can snuggle with you while she's getting well...hope Vlada is safe from it! Keep us posted on her condition...sending you all hugs!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

She might need some probiotics when taking strong dosage of antibiotics. When Nickel was on antibiotics for his puncture wound, his complete system was messed up and had some terrible diarrhea for days and it dragged on for days after he's done with the antibiotics. 

Healing vibes your way for little Llama.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear, poor little Llama! I'm glad she's home with you and not stuck in the hospital. I second what schaunzerpoodle said, if possible start her on some probiotics to safeguard her stomach and intestines. I am sorry to hear she (and therefore you!) are having such a tough time of it. Hope to hear she rallies fast, and doesn't share this illness with her sister. Sending poodle hugs and good wishes out to her and you!:hug-left:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Boy she has been through the mill lately. The probiotics are an excellent idea. I am so glad she is home with you. Hugs to you both.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So glad Llama wll soon be on the mend! When you described his symptoms, I thought it was going to be bronchitis. My first poodle had it way back in the late 60's and it sounded just like that. It sounds so pitiful, doesn't it?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, I hope little Llama feels better quickly!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Lots of healing vibes to Llama and comfort to you. What a frightening experience.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

can she have human probiotics while I put some funds in my bank account and order pet probiotics? it's a sad time...


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

sugar is often added to human probiotics so you have to make sure yours has no artificial flavors before giving to llama.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> sugar is often added to human probiotics so you have to make sure yours has no artificial flavors before giving to llama.


no, I have really great human probiotics...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> no, I have really great human probiotics...


Mine get human pre/probiotics (and yogurt / kefir). 

I'm so glad Llama wasn't admitted to the hospital. I'm sure she'll recover quickly at home with you. Keep us posted and I'll keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

could this have been a reaction to her annual boosters? because it's very odd that Vlada is doing fine.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she's all back to normal now.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> she's all back to normal now.


That's great news! Give her a hug from all of us.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad she is better now and that Vlada did not become ill. Thanks for the update.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am happy to hear that she is doing well now. Like children, they are good for giving us a good scare every now and then!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank goodness!


----------

